# Looking for these hooks



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm looking for these hooks to make jigs or even the jigs themselves. I picked these up around Port Clinton but they haven't had them where I bought them for the last 2 years.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Domka tackle in Michigan


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Check out Janns netcraft online. I'm sure that they carry them.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

https://deadendtackle.com/product-category/jigs/

The hooks are sickle hooks


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

Matzuo sickle hooks, very sharp.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks have some on the way Thanks for your help


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If it was me and I needed to depend on my hooks to cash a check, I would use Owner, VMC, or Mustad


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

nijajordan said:


> Matzuo sickle hooks, very sharp.


Yep...
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwim9JKx7a7ZAhXPuFMKHaPuBSoQ8w4ImQE&adurl=


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

https://www.barlowstackle.com/ sells the hooks and everything to make the jig in the pic.


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Jann’s Netcraft sells all of the components you will need to successfully create these jigs. We carry the red Eagle Claw sickle hook, the Do-it JF-5-A Flat head mold to pour your own heads and the Craft Fur fly tying material. If you have any questions about the links above please feel free to contact our product support at (419) 868-8288 extension 1.
Good fishing!
Devon- Jann’s Netcraft


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If cashing a check was on the line, I would make sure I had a good hook sharpener and know how to use it. Most hooks get dull in the tackle box!!


laynhardwood said:


> If it was me and I needed to depend on my hooks to cash a check, I would use Owner, VMC, or Mustad


----------

